# Do you pull an egg sac or leave it with mum?



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd put up a quick poll to see what people generally do, sorry if it has been done before!

I'm hoping to breed a couple of species within a few months, but I'm not sure if to pull the sac or leave it with mum. I'm more tempted to leave it because I'd feel mean for stealing the sac from her :blush: and I think she can do a better job than I can. My enclosures are all sealed so no spiderlings can escape, the air vents are also too small for them to escape out of and I don't mind rounding them all up.

Even if you haven't bred tarantulas before, what would you do? and why?

It would be fab if people who have bred could reply with the following!
Species?
Pulled the sac or left it with mum? and why?
How many days did you wait until you pulled the sac? and how developed were they? (if applicable)

Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you leave in your have a house full of loose slings..


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I leave it a few weeks with mum if she is looking after it properly. I aim for them to be EWLS or hopefully N2 by that time. I've not had much luck with pulling sacs when they still contain eggs.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i leave mine with the mother


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pull around 21 days


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lushmush said:


> Just thought I'd put up a quick poll to see what people generally do, sorry if it has been done before!
> 
> I'm hoping to breed a couple of species within a few months, but I'm not sure if to pull the sac or leave it with mum. I'm more tempted to leave it because I'd feel mean for stealing the sac from her :blush: and I think she can do a better job than I can. My enclosures are all sealed so no spiderlings can escape, the air vents are also too small for them to escape out of and I don't mind rounding them all up.
> 
> ...


Out of interest, what species are you debating breeding?


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> Out of interest, what species are you debating breeding?


I'm hoping to breed my Cyriocosmus venezuelensis.


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

My first few eggsacks I was too eager and pulled them at 25/28 days and had mixed success.Since I,ve been leaving them longer with mum my result have been a lot better.Also a lot also depends on the temperatures and the species you are breeding.I have a Poecilotheria subfusca HL eggsack currently with mum for 38 days,but because it is at a cooler temperature the eggs will take a lot longer to develop.but like anyone else the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## simon goldsborough (Sep 10, 2009)

pull them as soon as i find them


----------

